# Weeping Eye



## SMCD (Feb 11, 2014)

We met our puppy last week and she has a slight weeping eye. Should I be concerned about this. My breeder is not worried about it and thinks it's quite common and it will clear up naturally. She is 5 weeks old. What do you think?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If it's just watery it is most likely to just be tears, completely harmless. If the eye has yellow discharge or is crusty and sore looking it could be a little eye infection.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

SMCD said:


> We met our puppy last week and she has a slight weeping eye. Should I be concerned about this. My breeder is not worried about it and thinks it's quite common and it will clear up naturally. She is 5 weeks old. What do you think?


I remember worrying about this too when we went to see barney. It disappeared by the time we picked him up. He does get what looks like 'sleep' (someone on here called them boogies, what a fab name) in his eyes but, again, normal.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was small her eyes cried quite a bit but it was just water. Now she gets "eye boogies" or as I call it eye poopers so have to wash her face daily


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It was Renee - Renee and the boogies. Ha ha.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I call it gunk. We have to clean it out of Rufus' eyes about every third or fourth day. Like a small pill sized ball of glue. I wish he could learn to wash his own face like a cat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's eyes watered constantly when we brought her home. She still gets it from time to time but there has never been infection or anything of concern. Nina has never had a problem.


----------



## SMCD (Feb 11, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for replying. It's made me feel much better.


----------

